# Recall training.



## Sanggay (Apr 10, 2011)

Audi's recall training on 2nd day. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMa5RlYh46o


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

That is awesome! :clap:


----------



## Sanggay (Apr 10, 2011)

May 2 2011. Another outdoor recalls.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ20MdHNN7g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cqSNtUsrfo


----------



## Sanggay (Apr 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfQzoXzDKV0


----------

